
Radio Frequency Exposure Test Finds an iPhone 11 Pro Exceeds the FCC's Limit - shdh
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/telecom/wireless/radio-frequency-exposure-test-iphone-11-pro-double-fcc-limits
======
crmrc114
I am going to call BS- these devices have to pass basic emissions tests for
their FCC license. Those labs are accredited and certified and the process is
not cheap.

FCC SAR Test Reports for the iphone 11 Here:
[https://apps.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/reports/ViewExhibitReport.cfm...](https://apps.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/reports/ViewExhibitReport.cfm?mode=Exhibits&RequestTimeout=500&calledFromFrame=N&application_id=y6w73gEq9kcDXxmyOHV16g%3D%3D&fcc_id=BCG-E3305A)

This is more complex than just signal measurement- normally you have to know
how to kick the device over into a test mode to test full power output since
the devices will, by design, self throttle their power. I am really curious
how "rfexposurelabs" setup the test. Also I find it interesting that they are
going to make this claim and not publish the lab report so everyone can review
their methodology.

------
anonsivalley652
This seems like some FUD to sell magical pseudoscience phone cases "to reduce
RF exposure." And where is Thunderf00t when you need him? ;)

------
1970-01-01
Unofficial test:

[https://youtu.be/v6DyiLeUKoU?t=9m45s](https://youtu.be/v6DyiLeUKoU?t=9m45s)

